# Alpine IVA-800 & IVA-D511 USA ready "group buy"



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

OK Gentlemen, I got the these two unit sorted out! These two models that are sold in Asia Pacific region, seems like they will work FULL CAPACITY in the North American market. The FM tuner range is 87.5 – 108.0 MHz, the US range is 88 to 108 MHz. They play both NTSC/PAL DVD movies, you just have to select your country code. The country codes are listed in the OM.

Click on the link for the 511 OM. Go to page 32, DVD setup and read on. Then go to page 76 for the country codes. Page 82 will show the specs.

http://www.alpine.com.au/files/OwnersManuals/om_iva_d511e.pdf 


So do we have any Australian memebers here who would like to help getting these units???

TokoSpeaker can you help?






.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice! I was just about to PM some of our Aussie members to see about having one shipped over. Assuming the price doesn't suck too much ass.

Edit: Am I reading this right? You can leave the menus in auto??? I wonder if that essentially makes the unit region-free. I'm going to look for the D800 manual just to make sure it has all the same DVD options as the 511.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> Nice! I was just about to PM some of our Aussie members to see about having one shipped over. Assuming the price doesn't suck too much ass.
> 
> Edit: Am I reading this right? You can leave the menus in auto??? I wonder if that essentially makes the unit region-free. I'm going to look for the D800 manual just to make sure it has all the same DVD options as the 511.


What I would like to do first, is have the unit tested to make sure. Once we find a source, we could send them a NTSC DVD for testing. 

I wonder if we have enough people ready to buy. Could we approach a distributor from that region to get a good price??



.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Compare the 511 pacific manual with the Euro.


page 10 of the Euro 511 OM specify region2 DVD's

http://www.alpine-electronics.co.uk...r_audio_manuals/IVA-D511R/OM_IVA-D511R_EN.pdf


page 9 of the pacific 511 OM says, DVD region number (playable region number)
Refer to the attached card, “TO CUSTOMERS”, for the playable
DVD region number for this DVD player.

http://www.alpine.com.au/files/OwnersManuals/om_iva_d511e.pdf




.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice!!! Honestly, I don't know that we'd have enough for a group buy but maybe Frankston will hook us up.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

It seems the key thing to watch for the is what follows behind the model numbers. We would need the* IVA-800E & IVA-D511E *. Anyone that has an *R* behind the model number wont work. 





.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

As far as I know, they won't be cheap, if were to compare with price from US... 
Also the DVD region code can be set to auto, guess leave it like this will be better...


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Unfortunately true! The Australian Dollar is worth more than ours.



.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

That's why I will buy from US, rather than other countries.... Even Japs are expensive...


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

evo9 said:


> Unfortunately true! The Australian Dollar is worth more than ours.
> 
> 
> 
> .


What isn't?



kyheng said:


> That's why I will buy from US, rather than other countries.... Even Japs are expensive...


Can't, there's no US equivalent.


----------



## ekrunch (Oct 2, 2010)

I'd be interested in one of these, maybe two depending on price.

I'd love to get my hands on a D800, but in lieu of that, the D511 would be great as well!


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

We have a source in Tokospeakers.

Alpine IVA-D800E | TokoSpeaker, Toko Speaker, Car Audio, Audio Mobil, Speaker, Tweeter, Midrange, Subwoofer, Capacitor, Resistor, Inductor, Audio

Alpine IVA-D511E (Garansi Resmi Mayaka) | TokoSpeaker, Toko Speaker, Car Audio, Audio Mobil, Speaker, Tweeter, Midrange, Subwoofer, Capacitor, Resistor, Inductor, Audio







.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I hope he can help on the price. The current conversion is $1840 for the D800... And I STILL want it


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea. I was quoted about $1500 when I asked at one point. Hellz no.

I would be a buyer at $1k USD, but anymore than that and I'm out.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> I hope he can help on the price. The current conversion is $1840 for the D800... And I STILL want it



I PM him to answer in this thread. I am hoping he can get us a good deal.






.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> Yea. I was quoted about $1500 when I asked at one point. Hellz no.
> 
> I would be a buyer at $1k USD, but anymore than that and I'm out.




Do you think if we get enough people on board we could get better?





.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> Nice!!! Honestly, I don't know that we'd have enough for a group buy but maybe Frankston will hook us up.


See what he can do for us.






.


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Dear Sir,

How many pieces or units that you are willing to buy?

Because i can make sure to reduce / save on shipping cost.

Please let me know the postal code for shipment, too.

Thank You.

Best Regards,

TokoSpeaker
Indonesia


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Tomorrow, there will be a shipment for Mr. Kirk.

Perhaps, someone there can organize for group buy, this could be better to save more on shipping cost.

If possible, we could arrange the shipment altogether.

Any further questions, please don't be hesitate to contact me.
Email : [email protected].
Blackberry Pin : 261477E7.

Thank You.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

TokoSpeaker said:


> Tomorrow, there will be a shipment for Mr. Kirk.
> 
> Perhaps, someone there can organize for group buy, this could be better to save more on shipping cost.
> 
> ...





There is one thing I would like to have done before I make a purchase. Would you be willing to do a video test? I can send you a Region 1 DVD to play in the unit. Then post pictures of the unit playing the Region 1 DVD. While the unit is NTSC compatible. I still want to make sure the country code works for Region 1 DVD's.


Do you have a PDF copy of the IVA-D800E owners manual you could post for viewing?





.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

evo9 said:


> See what he can do for us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll hit him up and see what he can do for us.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Cool!




.


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Dear Sir,

Yes, I can help you to try the DVD Region 1 for sure.
It is my pleasure to help you.

I will send my address detail to your PM.

I will also help you to upload the manual book for those headunit in Diyma.

Thank You.

Best Regards,

TokoSpeaker.com
Indonesia


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

The Matrix region1 DVD on the way for testing!






.


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm in if this thing is around $1500 USD, delivered...

Keeping eye on this thread! :/


----------



## Rexrode (Jul 1, 2008)

Let's get some of these in country!! Keep us posted on how/when to order.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Lets keep our fingers crossed. The DVD has been delivered to Tokospeakers today!






.


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Dear Mr. Victor, 

Yes, I received the DVD just now.

Please let me have 1-2 days to test the DVD on IVA D800 or IVA-D511.

Actually, to open "Free Region" for Alpine units is not difficult.
So we can play DVD on every region easily.

I will send some update tomorrow or the day after tomorrow.

Thank you.
God Bless You.

Best Regards,

TokoSpeaker.com


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

TokoSpeaker said:


> Dear Mr. Victor,
> 
> Yes, I received the DVD just now.
> 
> ...




No problem Mr.David! I'll wait patiently for your answer.

That is interesting to know that the unit can be open for region free operation.




.


----------



## mefisto002 (Jan 17, 2009)

Up Up ....


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

^^ I have not heard back from Mr David yet! I'll up date when I hear from him.







.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

While waiting!

Alpine PXA-H800 & IVA-D800 Premium Sound System - YouTube





.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I think I might connect my H800 to the OEM HU while we wait to hear about the D800s. 

That video is pretty sweet.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Most of Asia is preparing for Chinese new year. The year of the Dragon! So we have to be a little paitent with Mr. David.





.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

No worries. Gives me more time to save anyway.


----------



## Rexrode (Jul 1, 2008)

Updates ???


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

^^^That? I got my tax return and I need to blow it before I think and do something responsible with it...


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Have not heard back from Mr David yet! I'll drop him a PM in a few more days.





.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Anything??? He said he'd get back to us "in one or two days" a month ago...


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Dear Friends,

I would like to apologize before,...
After several times trial, I failed to use the IVA D800 and IVA D511 for DVD Region 1.

But I have tried with Alpine IVA W502 and IVA W520, I can use DVD Region 1.
But these types are double din head unit.

I am still trying to find the unlock Region for IVA D800 and IVA D511.
I will let you know, if there is something happened.

Thank you.

Best Regards,


TokoSpeaker.com
Indonesia


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Well crap, I guess that makes my decision to keep the H800 or not a lot easier. I NEED a single DIN unit or there's nowhere to mount the controller. 

Oddly, on eBay Australia there's a seller that says he can import region free D800s but sadly he won't ship internationally. 

I could always run the D106 I guess. Hmmmmm...


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> Well crap, I guess that makes my decision to keep the H800 or not a lot easier. I NEED a single DIN unit or there's nowhere to mount the controller.
> 
> Oddly, on eBay Australia there's a seller that says he can import region free D800s but sadly he won't ship internationally.
> 
> I could always run the D106 I guess. Hmmmmm...



I PM Mr David that aussie ebay link. Lets hope he can get that info from them.





.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I asked Greg (The Baron Groog) to check the UK models as well.

Really, though, I'm about a couple of days away from just buying a D106 or selling the H800 and running a Pioneer and a P-DSP and calling it a day. I'm getting tired of my interior sitting in my garage.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeah I hear yah! I have so much alpine pieces waiting for a good alpine HU. I could run the 910 but, sure would prefer the d800. 




.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

If not mistaken, Hong Kong units are region free.... I might be wrong....


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

But what's the radio frequency spacing? 

Confirmed that units with region coding can not be changed so unless we can find a region-free model with US radio spacing, we're screwed.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

kyheng said:


> If not mistaken, Hong Kong units are region free.... I might be wrong....


HK uses the same E series models. So IVA-D800E.






.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

In Ebay, there's 1 Hong Kong seller that sells to international and I came accross on this... But then I forgot his name... Now am trying to search for him again....


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

A little birdie told me Alpine will be releasing a single DIN flip up HU for the USA market.................. IVA-D511???? IVA-D800????











fingers crossed that this is true. 







.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Car Tuning Parts, Car Audio And Video items in e-victoria store on eBay!
Got the seller name... But now he only have H800 for sale....


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

evo9 said:


> A little birdie told me Alpine will be releasing a single DIN flip up HU for the USA market.................. IVA-D511???? IVA-D800????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jim said "They have no plans" to release a single DIN flip-out in the US.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks kyheng! Will keep that info just in case........





.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> Jim said "They have no plans" to release a single DIN flip-out in the US.




Yeah, I saw his reply.






.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

But then I don't know is true or not.... Even Malaysia units also got region code....


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

kyheng said:


> Car Tuning Parts, Car Audio And Video items in e-victoria store on eBay!
> Got the seller name... But now he only have H800 for sale....




Seller says they have the region free IVA-D800E available.








.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Can he prove it? If it's region-free what tuner does it use?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Products are ASIA version (Different from US version-Car A/V Unit only, DVD Player is REGION FREE)

We guarantee the FM radio can work fine in Europe, U.K., Australia, New Zealand. (Please email us for details) 

FM Tuning 87.5 - 108kHz. 

AM Tuning 531 - 1602kHz.

Guess above will clear all the doubts, taken from his listings...


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

kyheng said:


> Products are ASIA version (Different from US version-Car A/V Unit only, DVD Player is REGION FREE)
> 
> We guarantee the FM radio can work fine in Europe, U.K., Australia, New Zealand. (Please email us for details)
> 
> ...



North America:
FM range is 88 to 108 MHz.
AM range is 530 – 1,710 kHz

So the radio tuner will be fine here in North America. The AM is a bit short on the top end but that should hardly matter. Not many people use the am band.





.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

My bad, I just copy directly from that seller....


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> Can he prove it? If it's region-free what tuner does it use?



As long as it is the "E" version the tuner will be fine! The FM is 100% compatiable. The AM side is a tad short. I am trying to get more info form the seller on the unit. I'll post as I receive the answers.





.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

evo9 said:


> As long as it is the "E" version the tuner will be fine! The FM is 100% compatiable. The AM side is a tad short. I am trying to get more info form the seller on the unit. I'll post as I receive the answers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just making sure. I don't really need the AM band but I know EU uses half-steps on the FM. It should still work fine in the US though. My dad still has an OLD ass Pioneer tuner that has EU steps but picks up US stations fine. The other way around...not so much.

If he can verify that these have that tuner and are region-free, I'll buy right now.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

What's really funny is I had basically resigned myself to the D106. The D106 uses a Toslink connector instead of the 4-pin that the D800 uses so my KWE-610A won't work. I literally, JUST ordered new standard Toslink cables for the D106 when I saw your post. lol Oh well, it was only $25 shipped for the two of them.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

So later will have a thread with title : WTS : KWE-610A?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Only if I can't get a D800. The D800 uses the 610A so we'll see.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> Just making sure. I don't really need the AM band but I know EU uses half-steps on the FM. It should still work fine in the US though. My dad still has an OLD ass Pioneer tuner that has EU steps but picks up US stations fine. The other way around...not so much.
> 
> If he can verify that these have that tuner and are region-free, I'll buy right now.




I was told by a Korean "he owns an amplifier company out west" that the FM frequency in Korea matches the USA. Seeing that all the "E" series manuals I have viewed for all of Asia has the same specs. It seems safe to say 100% on the FM side. 




.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice. Now just need to confirm the region-free aspect. It would be nice to get my car back together before I PCS.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Youtube link of tuner in action. IVA-D800E - YouTube


The price I got so far is:

Unit is $1021.59
Shipping $80.65



Going to question the region free next.







.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

That video makes me want it. :/


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

evo9 said:


> Youtube link of tuner in action. IVA-D800E - YouTube
> 
> 
> The price I got so far is:
> ...


Dammit, he was SO close to hitting that looked like it would have gone into the region settings! Ahhhh!

And I'm TOTALLY ok with those prices. I wonder if my shipping would be less being in Germany?



bikinpunk said:


> That video makes me want it. :/


NO! No Alpine for you! :laugh::laugh::laugh: Seriously though, I don't know that you'd keep it since you won't run the H800. It is really nice, the GUI is amazing and did you see how smooth the screen action was? Verah nahse...


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Ok, this is what the seller has to say about the region1 & waranty.



*Dear Sir 
My D800C is already change Region Free in Alpine so it can read Region 1-6 dvd disk. This product have one year ship back warranty, buyer need respond the postage.
Best Regard
e-victoria*





.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> NO! No Alpine for you! :laugh::laugh::laugh: Seriously though, I don't know that you'd keep it since you won't run the H800. It is really nice, the GUI is amazing and did you see how smooth the screen action was? Verah nahse...


I just feel it's weak in terms of DSP. If it had more power (like the mosconi, helix, or upcoming arc) it would be a different story. Hell, I'd probably still own it. Besides, there's no real reason to have to use the h800. The d800 nor any other deck can control it. You still have to use a pc or the RUX. I'd rather buy a more potent DSP. Digital out is not a selling feature to me. Analog works just fine in my experience. I'd rather trade badass controls (such as finer level control, paragraphic eq, finer time alignment increments, etc) over optical cabling anyway. 
Plus, I'm still bitter over the whole issue with my h800. It was just a very aggravating experience to say the least. 


Seriously, as much as I hate to say it, I might be down for the d800 if the price is right. I'm a stupid sucker for alpine decks that look sharp.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

The one thing that would suck is having navigation and not be able to use it. If the d800 is a non US version it won't be loaded with US maps and knowing alpine, I doubt you'd get any help regarding this issue though I can't really blame them.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

evo9 said:


> Ok, this is what the seller has to say about the region1 & waranty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well there we go. Sounds like we're in like Flynn. You gonna set it up? Hell, I'll order it right now.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> I just feel it's weak in terms of DSP. If it had more power (like the mosconi, helix, or upcoming arc) it would be a different story. Hell, I'd probably still own it. Besides, there's no real reason to have to use the h800. The d800 nor any other deck can control it. You still have to use a pc or the RUX. I'd rather buy a more potent DSP. Digital out is not a selling feature to me. Analog works just fine in my experience. I'd rather trade badass controls (such as finer level control, paragraphic eq, finer time alignment increments, etc) over optical cabling anyway.
> Plus, I'm still bitter over the whole issue with my h800. It was just a very aggravating experience to say the least.
> 
> 
> Seriously, as much as I hate to say it, I might be down for the d800 if the price is right. I'm a stupid sucker for alpine decks that look sharp.


Truth. You know the main thing keeping me in the H800? You're gonna laugh at me for this. The RUX. Maybe I'm just a dork, but I think it's sooooo freakin' sexy and it makes tuning so much easier and you can tune on the fly. It would be ideal for the D800 to control it but since Metra won't make a single DIN kit for my MINI, I might as well use it. 



bikinpunk said:


> The one thing that would suck is having navigation and not be able to use it. If the d800 is a non US version it won't be loaded with US maps and knowing alpine, I doubt you'd get any help regarding this issue though I can't really blame them.


True, but it it's set up to read Region 1 DVDs then logically, you should be able to import US maps to it. 

Not that I really care all that much. Alpine's nav integration has always blown goats and I have a portable that works just fine.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> The one thing that would suck is having navigation and not be able to use it. If the d800 is a non US version it won't be loaded with US maps and knowing alpine, I doubt you'd get any help regarding this issue though I can't really blame them.




That unit requires the NVE-M300 for navigation. From Alpine Australia: *What's more, it's ready for NVE-M300P premium navigation and the included hands-free bluetooth keeps you in touch.* Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.

With that said it would seems navigation is a go! The only things we would loose out on is SAT Radio & HD Radio. 






.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> Well there we go. Sounds like we're in like Flynn. You gonna set it up? Hell, I'll order it right now.




Lets ask him to put them up on ebay with the buy it now option. Reason being we can buy an ebay/square trade warranty on the unit if needed. I have email the seller the link to this forum/post.






.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Why would you lose out on hd radio?

I'm interested in this if the price is right. I can't spend $1200 on something that's not entirely functional but maybe if I could get it for $1k I'd be in.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> *Why would you lose out on hd radio?*
> 
> I'm interested in this if the price is right. I can't spend $1200 on something that's not entirely functional but maybe if I could get it for $1k I'd be in.




That might be hit or miss since it requires the add on HD tuner. The same could be said about the XM tuner. Until one of us gets this unit & connect one of those tuners we will know for sure. So I would assume no, until tested. 



.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Alpine and their add on crap.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> Alpine and their add on crap.


In this case it my be a blessings!









.


----------



## 1edgekilla (Feb 17, 2011)

has anyone purchased the H800 or D800 from "e-victoria" on ebay? also, I thought the D800 had full control of the H800? Bikinpunk makes it sound like it doesn't?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

The w910 doesn't. I don't know about the d800. 

However, I've seen a couple pictures with people who have the d800 and RUX installed in the dash together. That makes me think the d800 doesn't have full control of the h800.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

1edgekilla said:


> has anyone purchased the H800 or D800 from "e-victoria" on ebay? also, I thought the D800 had full control of the H800? Bikinpunk makes it sound like it doesn't?




Seems like "Thrill_House" may have 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ocessor-discussion-thread-57.html#post1567258

Might want to check with him. 





.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I could swear he said he had both and that the D800 did NOT have full control. I don't much care either way since I already have the C800 and the space to install it if I want.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

I have BNIB JDM version H701 waiting to put to use. I dont think I'll be touching that H800 anytime soon. 





.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Dude. You have got to do something about your posts and the ridiculous amount of blank space after your sentences due to that period just hanging out there by himself. 
It's driving me nuts!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Yeah, I've had to rewrite a number of posts because of it.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Ok guys sorry about that!


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> Well there we go. Sounds like we're in like Flynn. *You gonna set it up? *Hell, I'll order it right now.




Working on it! I should have the info tomorrow. So hang close to your PC.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I always have my phone on me.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

They are up!


Alpine IVA-D800C\ IVA-D800E 7" DVD USB iPhone iPod FREE Remote iPhone cable | eBay


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

In regards to the IVA-D511 



> Dear Sir,
> 511E is two years old model, we don't have.
> Best Regard
> e-victoria


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I ordered mine.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

x2!


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

I just notice in the installation section of the OM, this unit only has a praking brake lead for the video override. So no need for the PAC TR-7 or the black box BB-R3.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Wait, what??? Seriously? I'm going to re-read that because I could swear it needed "the dance" to unlock video and menus.

edit: Where did you even find the manual? I looked on the Australian site and didn't see it.
edit 2: I found the UK manual.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

DVD Region Free

I think this is what we are looking at.....
If it only have a parking brake, it will make the installations easier...
Anyway, will try to ask him to see got any ODR units or not.... Still, I'm a Pioneer fan..


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeah UK manual for the D800. But if you look at the D511E manaul on page 1, it is the same. 

http://www.alpine.uk.com/fileadmin/...r_audio_manuals/IVA-D800R/OM_IVA-D800R_EN.pdf


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I just got an email that said he needed my phone number and that he can't ship to my APO box. I gave him my physical address so I'm hoping he'll ship it there even though it is not confirmed and I have no way to confirm it.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

^ Keep us informed. He did asked for mine too. That is standard procedure when shipping thru Fedex & UPS. Down side is, non of those two ship to military bases.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> I just got an email that said he needed my phone number and that he can't ship to my APO box. I gave him my physical address so I'm hoping he'll ship it there even though it is not confirmed and I have no way to confirm it.


Paul, if you need help here, you can have it shipped to me and I'll kick it off to you. 
I'll crack it open and check it out too. Lol. 

LMK if you want to do that 


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I gave him my physical address so we'll see what he says. I'd run into the same problem shipping to you though, the address isn't confirmed. I already gave him my confirmed address and told him I was on here. His last reply just said they use UPS Express and can't ship to a PO box. I gave him my home address again so now I'm just waiting on his reply.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Since you & I are the only ones who have bought already. He has me as a confirmed address. If he cant send it to your non confirmed addy. See if he can send to me. I can then;
1) send it Erin then he sends it to you. He is next door state to me.
2) I send it directly to you. 

Yes of course, I would have to send you my contact info prior to.

He will answer your email tomorrow morning. That is usually when he answers mine.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

We'll see. He's a few hours ahead of me so I'm hoping to hear something soon. I'll keep you guys posted. 


Erin - Refresh my memory, Ai-Net carries remote turn on signal, correct? Don't want to run one if I don't need to.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

yep. that's correct.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice, one less cable to worry about. 

Did you ever use an Alpine BT module with a 701 or the 800? I want to get the 400BT so I can have BT and iPod but not if it'll have echo issues. I'd think they'd make sure it wouldn't but I figured I'd ask.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I haven't. Sorry. 

I'm still considering getting one but I'm not sure. 


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

No worries. I think I'm gonna pick one up and see how it goes.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> Nice, one less cable to worry about.
> 
> Did you ever use an Alpine BT module with a 701 or the 800? *I want to get the 400BT *so I can have BT and iPod but not if it'll have echo issues. I'd think they'd make sure it wouldn't but I figured I'd ask.



$119.00 from these guys> Alpine KCE-400BT Bluetooth Interface Module - Alpine - Car Toys


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> I haven't. Sorry.
> 
> I'm still considering getting one but I'm not sure.
> 
> ...



Thats the last unit he has! One other member pmed me asking about it.






> Dear Sir
> If you want we can list in my ebay shop, this unit D800C/E Alpine only can supply me 2-3pcs.
> Best Regard
> e-victoria


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

evo9 said:


> $119.00 from these guys> Alpine KCE-400BT Bluetooth Interface Module - Alpine - Car Toys


Yep, there was an auction on eBay but the price just got silly so I think i'mg going to go with Car Toys if they can do Priority Mail for me. I'll look in a bit when I get home.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

evo9 said:


> $119.00 from these guys> Alpine KCE-400BT Bluetooth Interface Module - Alpine - Car Toys


Back up to $149 and they only ship UPS. 

Did you get any tracking information yet? I haven't heard anything since Saturday.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Nope! I am thinking we should have a tracking number by tomorrow. 



e-victoria said:


> Please verify your Paypal Account and confirm your detail shipping address when making payments.
> 
> Products will be held normally for 3 days after payment is received by Paypal.
> 
> ...


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> Back up to $149 and they only ship UPS.
> 
> .


I just did a add to basket & I got 119.99????? They already jacked me $7.00 in taxes when I placed my order over the weekend. I called them yesterday about it. They claim that best buy is their partner in florida so they had to charge me taxes. Call pacific stereo & have them do a price match.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

It's not the price so much as the shipping. UPS isn't an option at all and some stores that use USPS use Parcel Post which is 6 to 8 weeks... No thanks.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Again, Paul, I'm happy to help you if needed. You gots my infoes. 


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I don't think I have your address anymore Erin, but if you can send it over that would be great. 

The issue now is he wants me to confirm a street address but even if I have your address I have no way to confirm it. I asked him if Airmail is an option since he lists that on the auction page. I'm hoping every reply doesn't take 3 days or I'll be back in the US before I get the damned thing.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

I got a tracking # for mine an hour ago!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Nothing for me. I understand he wants safety and all but jeezus. It's not like I asked him not to use my confirmed address. he told me he can't even though Airmail is an option. I think since HE asked for a different address he should be willing to ship it wherever I ask. I understand UPS Express might be faster but he DOES have an option that will get the product to me and no matter what I'll STILL have to sign for it. 

It's not not having a confirmed address. My APO address is confirmed. It's not having my GERMAN address confirmed. I can't comfirm it at all. Since my PayPal address is a US account I can't even enter my German address. I can change a credit card address easily enough but since PP won't let me input it there's no way to confirm it. 

If I use one of you guys I'm in the same boat since the payment will be coming from a different account. If I do that then he'll have to refund my payment, I'll have to pay one of you guys, have you send payment and THEN he'll ship to you...and then to me. 

Why is nothing ever easy?


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

I'll do my best to help you out!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks Vic. I appreciate it.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

No problem Paul. Thank you for keep the USA safe.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

You da man, Vic! 

I forgot about a 400BT that was on eBay and it went for $88 brand new... ugh


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Gentlemen,
At this time I can confirm the IVA-D800E/C sold by e-victoria does work in the USA! The FM tuner works & it plays the region1 DVD I tested. Pictures & more info to come in the Member Reviews & Product Comparisons section.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Too bad he doesn't have anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

He should have one. He had three and Vic and I each got one. I just wish he wasn't such a hard ass about shipping. His ad says he'll sens UPS Express OR Airmail but I asked three times about Airmail and never got anywhere with that.  So now I have to wait an extra week and a half AND spend at least another $100 because he has a hard on for UPS Express.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

i'm not seeing it. it was on my watch list and there's no more there now. such is life. 


looking forward to pics.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

He'll get more. Just keep an eye out. If I see it pop up I'll holler.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> i'm not seeing it. it was on my watch list and there's no more there now. such is life.
> 
> 
> looking forward to pics.




Erin,
Message him thru ebay from the h800 auction link below. He still has one unit left! Ask him to list it so you can buy it. The one remaining is the one Paul bid on & he did not ship. 

2011 Alpine PXA-H800 5.1 DTS Audio Processor Latest Version Replace PXA-H701 | eBay


----------



## 1edgekilla (Feb 17, 2011)

evo9 said:


> Gentlemen,
> At this time I can confirm the IVA-D800E/C sold by e-victoria does work in the USA! The FM tuner works & it plays the region1 DVD I tested. Pictures & more info to come in the Member Reviews & Product Comparisons section.


This is exactly what I had been waiting for... Just personally didn't have the funds to take a risk and end up with it not working... now comes the other issue... there's currently two of us wanting it and we don't even know if he has the last of the three units now that its off ebay


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Review & support thread started!






http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...e-iva-d800c-e-review-support.html#post1576373*


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

1edgekilla said:


> This is exactly what I had been waiting for... Just personally didn't have the funds to take a risk and end up with it not working... now comes the other issue... there's currently two of us wanting it and we don't even know if he has the last of the three units now that its off ebay


Contact the seller from the link below & request it!

2011 Alpine PXA-H800 5.1 DTS Audio Processor Latest Version Replace PXA-H701 | eBay


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

They are up again.

Alpine IVA-D800C\ IVA-D800E 7" DVD USB iPhone iPod FREE Remote iPhone cable | eBay


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Someone got a box in the mail today... I'm going to try and have it installed by tonight.


----------



## someyoungguy (Feb 10, 2012)

i'm on the verge of getting one from e-victoria right now but got a little hesitant after i read quality_sound's previews posts that stated some problems in shipping. what were the problems quality_sound?


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

someyoungguy said:


> i'm on the verge of getting one from e-victoria right now but got a little hesitant after i read quality_sound's previews posts that stated some problems in shipping. what were the problems quality_sound?


Thats because Paul's address is military! I had no problem getting mine.

Alpine IVA-D800C\ IVA-D800E 7" DVD USB iPhone iPod FREE Remote iPhone cable | eBay


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Some updates! http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...125505-alpine-iva-d800c-e-review-support.html


----------



## someyoungguy (Feb 10, 2012)

alright! thanks for the lightning fast response!  can't wait


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

someyoungguy said:


> i'm on the verge of getting one from e-victoria right now but got a little hesitant after i read quality_sound's previews posts that stated some problems in shipping. what were the problems quality_sound?


Yeah, since my PayPal account is a US account but I was stationed in Germany I could only verify my APO address, not my physical German address so I ended up having to have it shipped to Vic who shipped it to me. The dealer's slow email replies also dragged everything out. For someone I the States you'd have it in less than a week. 

Do it, it's a great HU and I can't want to get my car back do I can reinstall in. Well, unless I buy this Tacoma I've been thinking about.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Vic - Can you, or anyone else with a D800 really, help me out? I tried installing my D800 in my Tundra today but got almost no volume from the speaker-level outputs and then it was only in one channel (front right if it matters). Can one of you guys try your speaker outputs and let me know if you get sound? I'm not sure if it's a problem with the HU or the truck. FWIW, it worked beautifully with Ai-Net feeding my H800 which it will do eventually but for now I just want to get it installed. 

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

I know the front left & right speaker output works on mine. That's how I bench tested the unit when I got it. 

Hate to ask you but;
1) did you reposition the two micro switches back to normal?
2) did you reset the micro processor?
3) permium sound system in the toyota?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

evo9 said:


> I know the front left & right speaker output works on mine. That's how I bench tested the unit when I got it.
> 
> Hate to ask you but;
> 1) did you reposition the two micro switches back to normal?
> ...


1) Two switches? I flipped the EQ/DIV switch but I don't remember a second switch. Damn, I'll have to look at that. 
2) Yup, more than a few times. 
3) Nope. I specifically didn't want the JBL setup since I knew I'd be ripping it out anyway. 

Good call on the switches. I'm hoping that's it. Thanks Vic.


Yup, definitely had the front switch in the wrong position. The Metra bracket covered it and I forgot about it. Dammit. Guess I'll give this another go tomorrow. lol


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> 1) *Two switches? I flipped the EQ/DIV switch but I don't remember a second switch. Damn, I'll have to look at that. *
> 2) Yup, more than a few times.
> 3) Nope. I specifically didn't want the JBL setup since I knew I'd be ripping it out anyway.
> 
> ...




There are two of them for sure! And that should solve the problem.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

It did and as soon as you mentioned it the light bulb flickered. Yep, I'm a dumbass. lol 

On another note, is anyone running a 400BT as well? I am, and it works great as does the iPod connected to the USB connection. What I'm trying to do now is run dual iPods but I can't get the one connected to the 400BT to be recognized by the D800. I have an email in to Alpine UK and I'll report back unless someone here already knows if it's possible and what is required.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> It did and as soon as you mentioned it the light bulb flickered. Yep, I'm a dumbass. lol
> 
> _On another note, is anyone running a 400BT as well? I am, and it works great as does the iPod connected to the USB connection. What I'm trying to do now is run dual iPods but I can't get the one connected to the 400BT to be recognized by the D800._ I have an email in to Alpine UK and I'll report back unless someone here already knows if it's possible and what is required.




I had no luck getting the ipod to work from the 400BT.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I heard back from Alpine UK and they confirmed. Oh well. GUess I'll just send that cable back to Crutchfield. 

I forgot how much I liked this HU. It even made my OEM drivers in the Tundra sound pretty decent. All I've done is T/A the mids so the tweeters are off bu overall it was a nice improvement with just the HU swap and T/A. I also picked up a set of QSD216s on eBay so now I can do 216s in the doors with the tweeter either in the dash or a-pillar or sail panel, a single QSD210 mid/tweet in the center location and the OEM rears for fill. Then I can run the 216s active, the center passive and still have rears and a mono sub off the H800.  I even got a wild hair and ordered Alpine's optical cable since the Panny one I had doesn't fit quite right.


----------

